# Why does the sales total show im smaller print out of then another dollar amount



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

Savings are more important.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 17, 2021)

???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> ???


You saved xxx at the bottom of receipt


----------



## Targetking (Aug 17, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Savings are more important.


???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

Targetking said:


> ???


The bottom of slip says " you saved xx dollars today" you might want to look at a purchase you made.


----------

